# Biocare Rhodiola Supplement



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello

My nutritionist has recomended I go on the supplement Biocard Rhodiola to assist me with  my adrenal gland.  she said I couldnt take it if I was having treatment.  I am currently on a two month break from treatment and thought I could take them now.  Everything I have read says ' Not suitable for use in pregnancy or if pregnancy is planned' - I just wanted to get some clarity around the 'if pregnancy is planned' bit - I am in a f/f relationship so no risk of me getting pregnant if not going through actual fertility treatment which looks like it will start in Dec - is it safe for me to take this up until December or do you think I should just not take it at all?

Many thanks and hope you can hellp.

Jules x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Jules,

Should be fine for you to take up until December as there is no possibility of pregnancy before then. The bit about 'planned' pregnancy is in case you are taking them and become pregnant and although you are planning this it won't accidentally happen, if you know what I mean  

Hope it helps and all the best for treatment in December  

Maz x


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks Maz I really appreciate it!!

x


----------

